# Trying to get a grip.



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Alright guys I am trying to figure out which, if any, grip to get for my newly purchased Glock 26. I picked up the glock last weekend after carrying my Sig P226 for a while and realizing that I wanted something a little more compact. Still have the Sig though. Can't part with it. After doing a lot of research I decided on the Glock 26 and I am happy to say that so far I am very pleased with my first Glock purchase. I need to do a lot more practice though.

Ok so why am I asking this question? Well while shooting my new glock I realized that my groups were very precise but very inaccurate. I was consistently low and left of my point of aim. This is something that I have noticed with my Sig although it is more pronounced in the Glock due to the difference in size and style of the guns I am sure. Considering that I do it with both guns and I have seen others shoot both guns straight I am sure that the culprit is my shooting grip (not the grip of the gun). Not sure exactly what I need to change about my shooting grip though.

What can I do to help the problem? Would an aftermarket grip like the Decal Grip, Pachmayr, or AGrip (http://www.topglock.com/category/1672-Glock_Grips.aspx) help? What are your opinions on these grips? I know that despite whether or not I get an aftermarket grip I need to refine my shooting grip. I am just wondering if any of these grips are worth the money, what they improve upon, and if anyone has tried all of them or some of them? Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

are you right handed? if so you may be not getting enough finger on the trigger and pushing the weapon a little. Try with an *unloaded weapon* (make sure to check). Find a spot on the wall and aim to it. Then squeeze the trigger like you have been. and watch the point of aim to see it move.

You might want to get some snap caps and practice dry firing the weapon. The thing is. where on your finger you are putting on the trigger has a lot to do with how you shoot. too much and you can pull, not enough and push. The 5.5 lb pull and longer travel on a Glock you can see a movement that can throw off your POI. Being you are consistently grouping well but in the wrong spot points to improper trigger pull or other reason for jerking or pushing the gun a little.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice DevilsJohnson. I am heading to the range again this weekend so I will give it a try. 

Does anyone have any opinion on the aftermarket grips I listed above?


----------



## Torkwrench (Jan 19, 2009)

I use the Pachmayer slip on #1 for my G26


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I was doing the same thing truman565 when I first got my Glock 23. My son pointed out to me that I was not getting my finger onto the trigger enough. I have to concentrate to make sure I have my finger deep enough into the trigger guard and it shoots fine then.

Me I'm thinking that the grip is too big for my hand. Adding a sleeve onto it would make it that much bigger. I want to send it in to Bowie Tactical Concepts http://www.bowietacticalconcepts.com/index.html
and see if they can sculpt the grip similar to the grip of my Sig P229 - which handles great.

Just a thought.


----------

